# Perfect SOSS Hinge Install Without jig!



## debergeracdesign (Sep 27, 2016)

Good morning !

Check out this video that displays how to Perfectly install SOSS hinges without using a JIG! I appreciate the feedback, share with your friends and if you have any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Works great if you have a digital bridgeport.


----------



## ouray rider (Jul 31, 2017)

Great for a commercial application/ Thanks


----------

